# train racing



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello all
I am thinking about putting together a racing engine using an old RC car and a caboose body so I can tear around my track kind of like a slot racer, gotta take it easy in the corners or it will fly off!! If it works out I will build 2. I used to race HO hustler engines when I was a kid and they used rubber bands on a shaft from the engine to a "drum" on the axles of the loco. It was easy and boy did they MOVE !! 
Has anyone attempted such a feat? 
I have heard that train races are held at one of the open house days at ??? is it st aubins?? but I couldn't find any videos on youtube regarding large scale train racing. Does anyone know where I can find info on this activity?
It could be a fun winter time project building one of these racers.
Todd


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Train drag races have been discussed at length on the "other site" and Dave Bodner even developed and produced a "Christmas Tree" complete with staging lights. I built Todd's Terrible Turbo Tortoise Toten' Tube Train back in 1998 and am ready (and still waiting) to take on all comers. It uses a 4.47 amp hand tool motor spinning a 6" airplane prop and at speed (30 volts) would probably take off a finger.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

That is really cool real mad scientist like. I bet it flies and does a real number on the right of way encroaching vegatation. May I ask what the "other site" is ?? Are the initials LSC ?? 
T


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 10 Oct 2009 05:01 PM 
That is really cool real mad scientist like. I bet it flies and does a real number on the right of way encroaching vegatation. May I ask what the "other site" is ?? Are the initials LSC ?? 
T 

LSOL


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTglSPg77_0


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 11 Oct 2009 11:21 AM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTglSPg77_0 


Right! Forgot about those guys.

Ready to take on all _electrically-powered_ comers.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Torby, J-2's???


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB even made one with a propellor(in a cage).


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 11 Oct 2009 02:52 PM 
LGB even made one with a propellor(in a cage). 

Actually four variations on this one. The original with the old-school pilot, the Mars Flier with the aliens, the Snoopy Flier, and the Santa Claus Flier. We're ready for 'em.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen the LGB flyers and they are pretty neat. That video of the rocket trains was cool but they are definantly in a different class of racing than what i was thinking about building. I wish the video included the end of the track was there a big neet to catch them? I want to build my racer using battery power. The "drag strip" must have a classification for battery powered racers along with electric, fan driven, live steam, top fuel however that might apply, funny car/train and of course rocket propelled. 
Todd


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By cape cod Todd on 12 Oct 2009 09:39 AM 
I have seen the LGB flyers and they are pretty neat. That video of the rocket trains was cool but they are definantly in a different class of racing than what i was thinking about building. I wish the video included the end of the track was there a big neet to catch them? I want to build my racer using battery power. The "drag strip" must have a classification for battery powered racers along with electric, fan driven, live steam, top fuel however that might apply, funny car/train and of course rocket propelled. 
Todd 

Batteries would put you at a big disadvantage for drag racing as you would end up carrying all that extra weight for the batteries. Also, if you were to use a "Christmas Tree" start (like Dave produced), you would need to rig it such that track power triggers your batteries, though this would be relatively easy to do with an internal relay that would detect the track voltage and latch the batteries in-place.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Info on Dave's "Christmas Tree."

http://www.trainelectronics.com/DragStrip/index.htm


----------

